# Gotta love Mark Driscoll.



## BlackCalvinist (Jun 6, 2010)

About an hour ago, he posted: Jesus got out of his grave. You can get out of your bed. Go to church.

I *think* (and I may be wrong) that it was in answer to something someone posted on his page about one wall post earlier:

Church this morning? Mars Hill, thanks Mark Driscoll ! On the days when I don't feel up to par to go out in the morning I listen to you or John Piper! Thankful for technology, great potential of cruddiness or of blessing.

Had a good laugh off of it.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 7, 2010)

joshua said:


> good for him.  Next time, maybe he'll get a little more specific: "you can get out of your bed. Go to a westminster confessional reformed presbyterian church."


 
opc, arp, pca?


----------

